# firebird ink bags



## RachelADV29 (Jul 29, 2014)

So question... im running firebird inks the my mp5... love them.. when the ink levels get low i change them out but there is always alittle left in the bag... what are people doing with these? i was wondering if i could save it? and add it to another?


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

Off topic question, why did you switch to Firebird ink instead of using the Anajet ink?
Also the MP5 uses cartridges right? did you buy a conversion kit?
Just curious since I'm buying an MP5 printer, thanks.


----------



## RachelADV29 (Jul 29, 2014)

Brighter whites and colors.. less cost... ive been very happy with them. look on the firebird website and it will help you understand a bit more about the set up with them.


----------



## RachelADV29 (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome to DTG READY


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

I did look, that's why I asked lol
The website doesn't say anything about conversion kits just that the Mseries are compatible printers.


----------



## RachelADV29 (Jul 29, 2014)

It was a very simple change over... of course have to clean the ink out of you mp5 cause the inks don't mix... then just refill with firebird inks... i buy the bags and use my old cartages... (they come apart very easy.) not sure by what you mean with kit cause i didn't bug any kit to switch over.


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, I was told the cartridges were vacuum sealed and couldn't be refilled or opened.
I guess when I actually have my printer in front of me I will have a better understanding 
Thanks!


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's the link on using the bags

Firebird ink Knowledge Base - FIREBIRD Ink

DTG Ready is the west coast distributor and Chuck is very helpful


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

teddy bear said:


> Here's the link on using the bags
> 
> Firebird ink Knowledge Base - FIREBIRD Ink
> 
> DTG Ready is the west coast distributor and Chuck is very helpful


Wow... so simple lol, I figured as much.
All the manufacturers wouldn't want to share this I guess, they want you to buy their inks.

No one has an answer to the OP's original question?
seems like there wouldn't really be a way unless you transfered to a new bag but then it would have some air exposure which is bad for the ink....


----------

